# Folding Bike for Wife



## stearman65 (28 Aug 2016)

I sold my trike yesterday & now have funds to purchase a folding bike for my wife. She's 75 5ft, fairly physically fit & has been trawling around on foot while I have gone through 2 trikes & now my "permanent" mount, a Claud Butler Stratos. I have been searching various models, prices & specs & last night decided the Dahon D5 Ciao was the nearest thing to her requirements. However it is out of production now, there are a few places holding old stock but at £460ish is more than we can afford. I think there are a few "clones" around, one being the Indigo Flip & one I looked at last night that looks very similar, the Halford's Apollo Contour, all having the low step over entry.
Has anyone any knowledge of the Contour, we are off to Halfords later to take a look, the price has been reduced to £250. See 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv255Rm2tiY


----------



## machew (28 Aug 2016)

Folding bike for wife, sounds like a fair swap.


----------



## stearman65 (28 Aug 2016)

Maybe Specsavers could help you when replying?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Aug 2016)

Halfords stock Bickertons too but they seem a slightly higher step over. 

Dahon do seem to be the frame of choice for other brands to rebadge so hopefully you'll get something of similar quality at a less brand name price. 

Have you explored Decathlon too? Good kit, excellent VFM at a sensible price. 

Just as a question, I assume you want a folder for transporting in a car etc??? If not have you considered a Dutch Bike or Mixtie/traditional style ladies frame type bike with a low step through?


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Maybe Specsavers could help you when replying?


To be fair, I did think the same thing when I read the title.

I have a rebadged Dahon. It's OK. I'd look at the decathlon B twin folders first next time, though. I've liked the one I've seen. It seemed to have an easier fold.


----------



## stearman65 (28 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Halfords stock Bickertons too but they seem a slightly higher step over.
> 
> Dahon do seem to be the frame of choice for other brands to rebadge so hopefully you'll get something of similar quality at a less brand name price.
> 
> ...


Just suffered the ignominy of Halford's staff store & website. I provisionally ordered the contour last night to ensure it was in stock. This morning cancelled the first order & raised a second for collection tomorrow. I was then re-directed to their Aintree store, we drove there to take a look at the bike which we hadn't actually seen in the flesh. On arrival found it was padlocked to the stand, minus the front mudguard & the front brake cable disconnected & the whole bike covered in dust. As no one seemed to care we were there, I spoke to one of the 3 staff who were not really interested. Eventually the bike was removed from the stand & we could examine it. I noticed the handlebars were not height adjustable & level with my wife's nose when she had her feet on the floor, when she sat on the seat, they were acceptable. I told the assistant we were having the build option & been advised on the web the bike would be ready after 4pm the following day (Monday), he checked his electronic till, "no it won't " he said, "at least Thursday". A long conversation followed in an effort to track down at another site. Wallasey, came up which would have meant a trip through the Mersey tunnel. The assistant rang the store. their bike was also a display bike & damaged. Same situation at at Portsmouth. By this time we were bothh well p****d off with Halford's their bikes staff & system. I then asked if we took their display bike, provided they supplied a mudguard & sorted the brakes what would they discount it. The assistant was unable to say & went to ask the "manager". He said he couldn't discount further, I explained the trouble us as a customer had been put to, he advised us to read the small print on the website which apparrently states discounted bikes could be display bike etc etc etc. I told him to cancel my order & I would buy a bike elsewhere. He sniped that was my choice. So at home now I'm about to copy this to Halford's, not that it will make a blind bit of difference. The search goes on.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Aug 2016)

@stearman65 I'm quite lucky that Oldham Halfords seems better than many but there are plenty of other horror stories about their service and bike build quality. I would suggest a trip to Decathlon, I think Warrington is your nearest and their website has quite comprehensive info on their products before you need to consider driving out, B'Twin Hoptown range are all within budget


----------



## stearman65 (28 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> @stearman65 I'm quite lucky that Oldham Halfords seems better than many but there are plenty of other horror stories about their service and bike build quality. I would suggest a trip to Decathlon, I think Warrington is your nearest and their website has quite comprehensive info on their products before you need to consider driving out, B'Twin Hoptown range are all within budget


Checked those, none have the low step over to suit my wife's use.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Aug 2016)

Second decathlon, best value out there


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Aug 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Checked those, none have the low step over to suit my wife's use.


Thats a shame.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2016)

I was a bit alarmed when I read the title. Surely a human would be a more appropriate choice as your Wife?


----------



## stearman65 (28 Aug 2016)

User46386 said:


> Why cant your wife get her leg over the crossbar of a normal folder? Is she wanting to wear a skirt or have a leg issue?


Maybe if you ever reach 75 you'll know why?


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Aug 2016)

User46386 said:


> Why cant your wife get her leg over the crossbar of a normal folder? Is she wanting to wear a skirt or have a leg issue?





stearman65 said:


> Maybe if you ever reach 75 you'll know why?


Would it kill you to give a civil answer?
People are, yet again, trying to help you.
If she's fairly fit then mounting a folder should be doable - has she actually tried, or are you assuming you know what she wants? The lowest folder I've ever seen is the Dahon Ciao, which come up on eBay quite often. As does the very similar Tern Swoop. Surprised you haven't mentioned it, as there's more than one model of it out there


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Aug 2016)

http://m.gooutdoors.co.uk/compass-n...gclid=CPSc_M-l5M4CFdcK0wodwcQFMA&gclsrc=aw.ds

Any good?


----------



## stearman65 (29 Aug 2016)

Halford's not having the bike in stock & p*****g around. Managed to find my/our first choice the Dahon D5 Ciao. Colour wasn't first choice but it does have a couple of extras & sound & looks OK + 100% feedback from the seller. More after it arrives.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Aug 2016)

Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Aug 2016)

machew said:


> Folding bike for wife, sounds like a fair swap.





stearman65 said:


> Maybe Specsavers could help you when replying?



Really? It's a venerable old joke. The first version I heard of it was "Have you got a rear view mirror for a Lada? Sounds like a fair swap" I was going to add my own version if no one had posted this already.

Honestly, I can't see why this is a problem, but this vvvv is ok



Alan H said:


> My father-in-law is currently riding his ebike down the Danube. Not bad for an 84 year old.





stearman65 said:


> Hope he's got his wellies on



Anyway, glad you found a suitable bike, and I hope she enjoys it


----------



## jefmcg (29 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4438657, member: 45"]I would never buy a bike that has Apollo written on it.[/QUOTE]

http://www.apollobikes.com/bikes2017/carbon/arctec-vis#.V8RzrGVHxFM


----------



## stearman65 (29 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Really? It's a venerable old joke. The first version I heard of it was "Have you got a rear view mirror for a Lada? Sounds like a fair swap" I was going to add my own version if no one had posted this already.
> 
> Honestly, I can't see why this is a problem, but this vvvv is ok
> 
> ...


Time will tell, she doesn't take delivery until Thursday from West Sussex. 
The problem was historical.


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Aug 2016)

I always hoped for a folding wife to use as a, oh wait wrong forum


----------



## stearman65 (31 Aug 2016)

Bike arrived at lunch time via Parcelforce, packaged in a pukka bike box. Complete with all extras, pristine condition. Only signs of wear on the tires. Fitted the pedals, front wheel, seat & seated the front brake cable. Just needs herself to test ride it. Even came with touch up paint!!!


----------

